# Mega cheap bulk food



## Mr-LTB (Feb 6, 2012)

Was just wondering about some cheap bulk food ive come across and wether there actauly good for a bulk. Ive bought a couple of supermarket home brand chicken kormas, they cost £1.50 and have 780kcals each meal an they consist ofbreast chicken in a korma sauce with pilau rice. Are they actualy good for a bulk or not?


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

There be next to no chicken in there at that price


----------



## Mr-LTB (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeh true, where all them kcals comin from? Extra aditive ****? Reckon they would be alright if i ate extra chicken breast with it?


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

guvnor82 said:


> There be next to no chicken in there at that price


True that mate.

Stick with whole milk 250-300ml with each meal tons of extra kcals good proteins fats and carbs


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Buy turkey as that's cheaper than chicken cook with a cheap curry paste and have it with white rice. Simple as that.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Chicken korma to bulk on hahaha!!

They will be full of hydronated fats and double your daily salt intake, not to mention the rest of non nutritional ingrediants.

Just stick with lots of carbs like rice/potatos/oats/milk as they are cheap as chips mate


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

How much fat / sat fat is in them

I'm gonna guess and say...

a lot


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

what the kcal count on 300ml of whole milk


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

For protein get bulk chicken from makro 10kg for like 33 pound and tesco value mince beef is cheap as anything with high protein high cals also olive oil full fat milk potatoes and oats/bread/unflavoured bulk whey that's all you need really


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> what the kcal count on 300ml of whole milk


about 200 cals. 11g fat, 10g protein, 14g carbs.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

If you want to stick with curry go for these http://www.curryfrenzy.com/ Dirt cheap, healthy as you like and taste better than the local curry house


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

and get the bog roll in too


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

imabigguy said:


> For protein get bulk chicken from makro 10kg for like 33 pound


What's the quality of the chicken actually like from there? I know the frozen stuff from Asda is very watery but is good value for money, just wondering if this is the same?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Buy chicken thigh rather than breast, coconut milk from aldi is 89p a can and there's a LOT of calories in a can...


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Stick of lard.


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> and get the bog roll in too


I'm having chilli flakes on most stuff at the moment started keeping my bog roll in the fridge.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

paul xe said:


> What's the quality of the chicken actually like from there? I know the frozen stuff from Asda is very watery but is good value for money, just wondering if this is the same?


Good stuff mate. Grade 'A' so not full of water.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

my buget meal is soya mince+smart price rice+jar of chilli con-carne sauce

soya mince bag with 190g protein £1.69 h&b

rice 1kg £0.40 asda smart price

chilli-con £1

say 4filling meals out of all that £6.10, £1.52 per meal, protein 45g carbs 160g this is without the jar of sauce


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

stone14 said:


> my buget meal is soya mince+smart price rice+jar of chilli con-carne sauce
> 
> soya mince bag with 190g protein £1.69 h&b
> 
> ...


How can you eat that soya mince lol!!


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sainsburys do bags of value frozen "white fish" for about £1.75 a bag.... pure protein!


----------



## Byard (Aug 2, 2012)

2175kcal, 80.5g of protein, total cost 62p. any guesses?


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

Cactus87 said:


> Sainsburys do bags of value frozen "white fish" for about £1.75 a bag.... pure protein!


Chuck it in a big oven proof dish with loads of peppers and onions over the top. Put it in the oven when it is done chuck in some rice and your done easy and tastes really nice.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

MNR said:


> Chuck it in a big oven proof dish with loads of peppers and onions over the top. Put it in the oven when it is done chuck in some rice and your done easy and tastes really nice.


Poach it in a pan.

Throw it in a bowl with some chopped up beetroot.

High protein, low carb, low fat snack which tastes great!


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

blitz2163 said:


> Grade 'A' means sod all because as soon as it's anything else it's not fit for human consumption.


Have you tried it?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Byard said:


> 2175kcal, 80.5g of protein, total cost 62p. any guesses?


bull sperm


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

TommyFire said:


> Have you tried it?


I was talking ****e I'm sure I remembered hearing somewhere that the only meat that could be sold for humans had to be 'A' graded, but I've just checked and I was talking crap.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I have lots of currys. atleast 4 x per week. I buy the frozen white rice, in the mickey wave for 2 minutes. naan bread is like 50p and has about 80g carbs. the rice has 50carbs. then cook 250g of chicken breast and either make your own sauce or use a jar. I used a jar of vindaloo last night and added some dry chilli for a kick. with a blob of yogurt it comes in at around 1500 calories 

fook it I'm gonna make another right now

this one came in at 2000 calories


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Value peanut butter ?


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

TommyFire said:


> Poach it in a pan.
> 
> Throw it in a bowl with some chopped up beetroot.
> 
> High protein, low carb, low fat snack which tastes great!


Can even whack it in the microwave....too easy!


----------



## Byard (Aug 2, 2012)

Byard said:


> 2175kcal, 80.5g of protein, total cost 62p. any guesses?


Peanut butter


----------

